# Another evil but wonderful potato technique



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 8, 2008)

I just learned the name of this potato dish from an elderly Irish woman, 2 days ago.  Now I can't remember it.  We were discussing recipes and cooking techniques, total strangers to each other but loving every minute of the conversation.

So, here's the recipe/technique, modernized a bit to save time.  I call it evil because potatoes, in all of their various recipes and incarnations, are just not a healthy food for me to eat.  But they taste soooooo yummy.

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.
Microwave several avarage sized yukon-gold potatoes until done through.  Remove from the oven and slice sideways, relative to the length, into 1/16 inch slices until allmost through.  The potatoe slices must still be connected by a bottom skin.  Gently place the potatoes on a lightly greased, aluminum foil lined cookie sheet and gently seperate the slices.  Drizzle melted butter between the slices (you could also sprinkle in some chives, bacon bits, etc.).  Place in the oven and roast for 30 minutes while you other foods are cooking.  The slice edges will have crisped just slightly. 

These are yummy!

Oh, and if you know the correct name for this dish, please share it.

I can see using this technique for sweet potatoes as well.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Katie H (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm an Irish woman, G'weed.  Not elderly yet, but what you've just described is almost identical to a potato dish I've made for years.  I sprinkle a little shredded Swiss cheese on before I bake them.  They are just sooooo good.


----------



## licia (Jun 8, 2008)

The method is similar to a recipe on the pioneerwoman site called crash hot potatoes.  They sound delicious.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 8, 2008)

I make something like that called accordian potatoes.
 Heres my version
Cut red potatoes in thin slices but not to the botton slice aprox 1/8" 
Dab butter between slices you can also put a tiny bit of fresh herb, salt & pepper
Bake on foil and covered with foil I like to add a little water bake until done
Take top foil off and run under broiler till nice and brown on top 
I used to bake ahead then heat up and then run under broiler. Saves alot of time if you are cooking for a big bunch


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 8, 2008)

I will be trying this - I'm just a spring chic and have never heard of this before  (watch it Katie)


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 8, 2008)

This sounds delicious and beautiful. I can't wait to try it!

I can't imagine how to slice the potato uniformly without ending up losing some of the slices. I would normally use a mandoline to make slices that thin, but since this has to be done by hand, it sounds like it would take a great deal of skill and time. Is there a secret to the accordion-technique?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 8, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> This sounds delicious and beautiful. I can't wait to try it!
> 
> I can't imagine how to slice the potato uniformly without ending up losing some of the slices. I would normally use a mandoline to make slices that thin, but since this has to be done by hand, it sounds like it would take a great deal of skill and time. Is there a secret to the accordion-technique?


 
 Set potato on cutting board put a pencil on both sides they will keep you from cuttin all the way thru. Slice but don't end up cutting ends off.The slices don't need to be exact. By the way they look beautiful when done the broiler makes the slices open up.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 8, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Set potato on cutting board put a pencil on both sides they will keep you from cuttin all the way thru. Slice but don't end up cutting ends off.The slices don't need to be exact. By the way they look beautiful when done the broiler makes the slices open up.



I use two  wooden spoons, jp.  The  bowls  of the spoons  keep them from shifting/rolling.


Aren't the potatoes pretty when they open  up and get golden and a bit  crusty?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 8, 2008)

Katie E said:


> I use two wooden spoons, jp. The bowls of the spoons keep them from shifting/rolling.
> 
> 
> Aren't the potatoes pretty when they open up and get golden and a bit crusty?


 They are pretty they make a nice presentation fresh parsley to finish is nice. The spoon idea is much, much better . I will make a mental note on that.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 8, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Set potato on cutting board put a pencil on both sides they will keep you from cuttin all the way thru. Slice but don't end up cutting ends off.The slices don't need to be exact. By the way they look beautiful when done the broiler makes the slices open up.



What a terrific technique! I'm glad I asked. This one sounds like a real show stopper. 

Katie- thanks for the tip to keep everything steady. I don't need any help making a mess, that's for sure!


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 8, 2008)

I make these for festive meals, but peel mine. Not everyone likes the skin.
You can sprinkle with parmesan before baking, or just finely chopped parsley after.​


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 8, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I will be trying this - I'm just a spring chic and have never heard of this before  (watch it Katie)



Geez, you didn't even give her a chance!  Who knows now, she could have had something really really funny to say!

On the potatoes: I have never heard of this, but sounds pretty cool. I have some Yukon Golds I can give this a try on, thanks!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 9, 2008)

gw, the traditional irish dish is simply called fanned potatoes (pronounced fah-nned po-taya-toes  ), and is often served glazed with honey, then topped with pureed root veggie and cream sauce.


----------



## *amy* (Jun 9, 2008)

First thing that came to mind was Hasselback potatoes:

Hasselback Potatoes

Slice some off the bottom, so they don'r rock 'n roll when you slice them. You can use a chopstick in place of a wooden spoon.

Then there's herb-infused potatoes:

Herb-Infused Potatoes 

ETA:  I slice tomatoes this way, and place sliced mozzarella cheese sprinkled with basil between the accordian-like slices.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 9, 2008)

How do you think this style of potato would hold up on the grill? I like to parboil potatoes to cut back on grilling time, so if I pop 'em in the nuker or parboil first, as Goodweed suggests, should I be able to roast them on the grill top and get the same fanning effect?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 9, 2008)

*amy* said:


> First thing that came to mind was Hasselback potatoes:...


 
That's what the lady at the store called them.  Thanks.

And yes, I do believe they could be done on the barbecue.  But i would place them on a cast iron skillet, and cover the grill to trap the heat and smoke.  I believe that a bif of fat, or some water-soaked herbs, palced over the coals would give the spuds a wonderful flavor.

The other recipes suggested all sound wonderful too.  

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 10, 2008)

Amy, thanks for the link. That's what mine look like, and those are peeled as well.

Yumyum.​


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 11, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> And yes, I do believe they could be done on the barbecue. But i would place them on a cast iron skillet, and cover the grill to trap the heat and smoke. I believe that a bif of fat, or some water-soaked herbs, palced over the coals would give the spuds a wonderful flavor.
> 
> The other recipes suggested all sound wonderful too.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
Thanks for the suggestion. That's a good idea. I can prep the potatoes and then make short work of grilling them on the BBQ so I can tend to my guests.


----------



## SimpleCook (Jun 11, 2008)

Sounds great, I'm definitely going to try it.

I make something somewhat similar in technique - chop potato into cubes, boil until soft but still firm, then spice with paprika, salt and a bit of oil and bake until crisp.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 11, 2008)

The best way to do this slice technique is to place two wooden spoons on either side of the potato...and then slice till the knife blade hits the spoons.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 11, 2008)

This is really good.  I have had this.  I did have some that were truly evil. 
Along with the butter, they brushed them with bacon drippings along with the butter.....


----------

